# Walking before breakfast.



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi. We have a 6 month old male GS named Link. He is not overly hungry in the morning and since it should start getting warm here in the late morning early afternoon I was wondering if I can walk him before he eats breakfast and before it gets too hot. I don't know if it matters or not but he is 61.5 lbs.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Link should be fine walking/exercising in the morning before breakfast. I usually take Kayla out for a walk or exercise before her meals. If she's running, I'll wait for a while afterwards before giving her meal.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

always exercise, walk, play, train etc. before feeding. after i feed my dogs i let them settle down for a few hours before any activities. i'm concerned about them bloating.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Yup exercise before food or 1 hour or more after food at the earliest, Jesse is not an eager eater in the mornings now since he turned 6 months so we have changed his feeding schedule to around noon first meal and last meal around 6 p.m. - 7:00 p.m. and final walk around 9:00 p.m. - 10:00 p.m.. He goes to bed around 10:00 p.m. and is able to hold himself till 8:00 a.m.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

After I feed my girls, I always let them settle for a while before activity. Any activity is always done before meals, but they don't like early feedings either.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Yepp... after experimenting with both, we now walk my pup in the morning before her meal. She usually gets her business done during the walk so i don't have to worry about getting her outside right after she finishes eating.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: sprzybylYepp... after experimenting with both, we now walk my pup in the morning before her meal. She usually gets her business done during the walk so i don't have to worry about getting her outside right after she finishes eating.


you do have to worry about getting her outside after her meal even though you just walked her.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadyou do have to worry about getting her outside after her meal even though you just walked her.


But if she consistently doesn't go why do i have to worry about getting her outside? What do you mean by that? 

When we tried the feed first then the walk, if I didn't get her outside IMMEDIATELY after she finished eating, we'd have a mess on the floor. Now, I walk her before, crate her to eat, not worry about the "immediacy" and go get ready for work, then take her out right before i leave- no mess because she already went before the walk.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Your pup may have better control with age. At 16 weeks they usually know when they have to go and can hold it longer, unlike an 8-10 week old baby.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: sprzybyl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedadyou do have to worry about getting her outside after her meal even though you just walked her.
> ...


that's right, you took her out before feeding and after. so you might not be worried but you take the appropriate action. before feeding you take her out and afterwards. that's all i was saying. now by your own admission that's what you do. you take her out before feeding and afterwards. so what are you questioning? why do you crate her to eat??


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad so what are you questioning? why do you crate her to eat??


I felt defensive when I read your statement and I realized that it just needed some further explaining. There was no reasoning behind the why "you DO have to worry". It would have been a more constructive statement to say "you do have to worry *because*" ...as opposed to just seeming disagreeable. (i.e. Just saying NO YOU ARE WRONG is different than saying "Have you considered it this way?" and providing more input) 

I don't doubt that you were very much trying to be helpful, but without the explanation, the statement is rather open ended, and, at least to me, open to negative interpretation.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad why do you crate her to eat??


Missed that question! We had an issue with her not eating her food (and/ or only eating off the floor, not in the bowl), so our breeder suggested no more treats and to feed her in her crate with a set time (30 min). What she eats in that timeframe is her meal and that's it. She felt she was "abusing" us and the treats!! (holding out for the good stuff)


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlYour pup may have better control with age. At 16 weeks they usually know when they have to go and can hold it longer, unlike an 8-10 week old baby.


Yes. It wasn't supposed to be instruction for onyx'girl... I just added a little anecdote at the end of my "i walk my dog before i feed her too" statement. The 8-10 week pup will be going alot more than mine, period. She has to do what works for her and her dog. Even if it was the same age as mine, it may be different. it depends on her schedule and her pups schedule. I was just telling a story how it worked out for me...

geesh people!







gotta be more careful what i say i guess


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I always exercise my dog before her meals, but I let her cool down (time length depends on exertion) completely before feeding her breakfast/dinner. 

Sarah, 
Your replies are very concise, IMO. But readers occasionally rush through when they peruse a thread and jump to certain conclusions w/o wholly grasping its content. Also at the end of the day, we know our own dogs best ... no need to answer to that, that's for sure.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

did the 30 minute in the crate feeding work??? my Shep is 1 year old. a month or two ago he decided not eat. a breeder (friend) told me not to feed him for 3 days.


> Originally Posted By: sprzybyl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: doggiedad why do you crate her to eat??
> ...


----------

